# Help day 2 diarrhea



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

So we started on Wellness Core puppy on last Friday 1/4c added to 1/2c of Verus (her regular kibble) for 3 days she was doing just fine... On Monday I did 1/2 and 1/2 and continued on Thursday morning after being crated I noticed she had runny stool... Gave her a bath and gave her food as usual... When I returned home she had ate all her food and still loose stool... After reading a couple old threads I'm gonna try to find GSE and grab a couple cans of pumpkin... She went to the vet last Friday and they did a stool sample... So I don't think it's a parasite... However I'm not sure what to do about feeding her... Any suggestions


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Probiotics, white rice, slippery elm.


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Probiotics, white rice, slippery elm.


Should I stop using the Wellness Core


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Boiled rice and chicken with pumpkin. Make sure the pumpkin is plain, not the pie filling


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd go with boiled white rice, a little fat free chicken, and plain pumpkin if you have it - and nothing else for a few days. Cook the rice in plenty of water with the chicken - aim for a runny consistency when it is done. Feed small, frequent meals, at first just of rice then add in little bits of chicken as the dog improves. Once her stools have firmed up I would go back to whatever you were feeding originally, and introduce the new food much more gradually, stopping if it proves not to agree with her. If the diarrhoea continues for more than a few days, or if there is blood or vomitting, talk to your vet.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

Jasper had runny stools, and even though I was 90% sure it was just new puppy new place loose stool, I went ahead and cut everything out of his diet to be sure. So no treats(even the sample bag from the vet), no bones that he could eventually eat, nothing. 

I do advise pumpkin though - my pup gets 1/2 teaspoon mixed with peanut butter every morning on top of his dry kibble


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

MaceeChocKisses said:


> Should I stop using the Wellness Core


I wouldn't - it hasn't been long enough to adjust yet, right? I might back up a stage in the transition though and go back to where stools were last good.


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

Thanks everyone I'm gonna do the rice, chicken, and pumpkin! More suggestions are welcome PF... I'll keep you all posted on her condition!


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

I've been using perfect form by honest kitchen sprinkled into plain chicken and white rice for 2days no treats! Her stool is beginning to form again :amen: I'm going to gradually start introducing only the Wellness Core mixed with the chicken and white rice after I see a good bowel movement... Things are going well so far


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Glad to read that the bland diet is working. Hope the new kibble introduction can proceed (slowly) with no further issues.


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

Mfmst said:


> Glad to read that the bland diet is working. Hope the new kibble introduction can proceed (slowly) with no further issues.


Yes I agree... I'm kinda thinking about getting TOTW Wild Prairie puppy or the Pacific Stream puppy... Because even being on the bland diet she is still doing a lot of scratching... I guess each pup is different so it's pretty much trial and error until you find that magic potion!


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

*Day 2 Perfect Form*

Clean Crate... she had a good poop this morning and pee pee... All day I was gone just knew I had a mess to clean and my girl CoCoa (Chanel) my baby's name CoCoa like hot chocolate to represent her coat and Chanel very girly,lady like :girl2: ... I am very happy with her being CoCoa it was on my list but my daughter didn't like it... I read the meaning of Lola recently and decided that is not for my little girl... but most importantly after a long day coming home to CoCoa made me smile :smile:


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Just a note: when they are itchy from an allergy in their food it can take up to 2 months on a new food for the itching to stop.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Most puppies are itchy! Maizie sure is, especially in the morning when she first wakes up. My vet said it's because they're growing so fast, their skin is stretching. So you most likely have nothing to worry about with the food.


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> Most puppies are itchy! Maizie sure is, especially in the morning when she first wakes up. My vet said it's because they're growing so fast, their skin is stretching. So you most likely have nothing to worry about with the food.


She's scratching and biting her sides and feet also a lot of licking... It probably iratates me more than her... When I catch her I check for hot spots and haven't noticed any :happy: I don't want her to be an itchy scratchy doggy but I guess she can't help it! Thanks again that's good to know!


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> Most puppies are itchy! Maizie sure is, especially in the morning when she first wakes up. My vet said it's because they're growing so fast, their skin is stretching. So you most likely have nothing to worry about with the food.


Ok I can stop looking for an overnight miracle :laugh:


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Yeah  Just give her some gentle scritchies. We as the dog moms definitely worry about it more than they do!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Well! It's good to hear her tummy is settled! So now, is Cocoa Chanel the name you've settled on? CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

Yes Molly I had to giggle while reading your response... I had an aunt name Cookie... Lol don't want to offend anyone but that name was on both of my list... Although she quite feisty she enjoys being a girly girl... Lol I've been using it this weekend and my granddaughter is having trouble remembering but I'm sure it will catch on! One of my daughters friends mom has a white shihtzhu name Coco so she didn't want to use that name but I LOVE IT... No more changes she's CoCoa... Lol


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

*Possible Constipation :afraid:*

No poop all day yesterday or this morning... I stopped the perfect form yesterday should I be worried about constipation also today I added a little of the Wellness Core in with her chicken and rice less than a 1/4 cup... I'm gonna transition her from the chicken and rice to Wellness in 7 days starting today! Hopefully it works out...


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Pumpkin is good for both loose stools and constipation. Might add a little back in.

Good luck with the transition.


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

Thanks MiniPoo I'm having a hard time finding canned pumpkin at the local markets here in the city... I may have to order it


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Do you live in the US? Usually pumpkin is in the baking aisle with other pie making supplies. Just look for 100% pumpkin.


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

Yes I looked in the aisle where the yams and other canned veggies are thank you I'll check today in the baking aisle...


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

Soooooo this has been a really long dragged out scary minor experience... I don't know what I would do with a major issue :afraid: I WOULD DEAL WITH IT! Lol... Any way Cocoa had good firm poop this morning after day 2 of samples of Fromm 4star variety... Along with a teaspoon of pumpkin! I think I've found my food... Maybe the grain free is too rich for her... Idk but if this works it will be fine! Everyone have a good weekend :smile:


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

It can be so frustrating trying to find the right food. Hope this one is IT for CoCoa!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Grainfree is too rich for my little guy. Right now he's getting a mix of grain-included and grainfree in the same brand and flavor and doing well. So they are all individual like we are.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I find too much protein doesn't work well with many toy poodles. Grain free usually equals more protein. I had a heck of a time finding grain free low protein without chicken. There are a few. I have been feeding Natural Balance. I don't think it is the greatest food, but it works for Misha and Emilio.

You just need to find what works for you.


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

N2Mischief said:


> I find too much protein doesn't work well with many toy poodles. Grain free usually equals more protein. I had a heck of a time finding grain free low protein without chicken. There are a few. I have been feeding Natural Balance. I don't think it is the greatest food, but it works for Misha and Emilio.
> 
> You just need to find what works for you.



Thanks I agree... really hope this continues to work... her poo is currently orange from the pumpkin but firm... So I hope as the food gets thru her digestive tract it will stay firm!


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

*Cocoa back to normal... :happy:*

Using Fromm 4 star and LOVING IT! The kibble size is a little big to me... But because she loves it I'm not too worried! She's eating it dry... Is that ok? Also I'm switching between Salmon and Duck... Her coat is so dry / dusty looking I hope it improves with the new diet!


----------

